
Covid-19 will change the entire notion of offices: Companies eye rental savings - apress
https://fortune.com/2020/04/19/coronavirus-going-back-to-work-from-home-commercial-real-estate-offices/
======
dbetteridge
For the paywall :)

var styleSheet = document.createElement("style");

styleSheet.type = "text/css";

styleSheet.innerText = `

p { filter: none !important; }

#article_overlay { margin: 0; }

`

document.head.appendChild(styleSheet);

let sub = document.getElementById('ng-app');

sub.parentNode.removeChild(sub);

